# Lots of Joey from todays walk



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

It was 55 degrees, but didn't stop Joey from getting wet










Showing his mean side- Just look at his face










Jumping Joey










Running










Standing still for once in his life










Can you find Joey?










Hurry up, I'm going to the car without you










One of Casper and Ronon










Casper


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I love your pack, they are all so cute and take the best pictures!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like your pups had lots of fun!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So nice. Do you ever run into croc's? Every time I see someone that lives in Florida and there dogs are in water I get the queezy's.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> So nice. Do you ever run into croc's? Every time I see someone that lives in Florida and there dogs are in water I get the queezy's.


We don't have crocs (well unless you live in the Everglades). We have alligators. And Yes, we do run into them from time to time. This park they are way back by the lake. Not up at the front of the park where we go. It is marshland there is only water when it rains heavily. It is dry most of the year.


----------

